# Bohemian 17 First Run!



## makin moves (Mar 20, 2010)

sweet she's really starting to come together keep the info and pics coming


----------



## shanerain55 (Aug 10, 2010)

She is lookng beautiful. I love the lines.


----------



## skinny_water (Jun 11, 2008)

Thanks!


----------



## Flyline (Mar 3, 2008)

Looks great! I love how high the skiff is running on top of the water. 42 MPH is not bad at all for old 60 mariner with 2 guys. I'm curious about the 70hp yamaha 2 stroke will push her? Looking forward to see some more!


----------



## MATT (Apr 30, 2007)

Good Buzz on facebook about the test run.....ok, well I liked it.


----------



## beavis (Dec 11, 2006)

Boat looks like it runs real nice. Great pics showing it.


----------



## floridanative1028 (May 30, 2009)

I'll never be able to afford this boat but I have been looking forward to the test run of this boat more so than the one I just spent 9 months slaving over. That thing looks like it does everything you guys wanted it to and more. I can't wait to see those numbers with a better engine on there.


----------



## salt_life (Apr 7, 2009)

Boat look really nice in water,and the lines are really crisp. Beautiful!


----------



## tortuga (Oct 12, 2008)

Kevin at yellowfin has a 4 blade stainless i am going to try tomorrow. We will see if it does any better, should allow more trim angle since it should have some cup. My buddy is bringing his Guide 18 to meet me tomorrow so we can pole her and get some cool shots.


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

Sickness!!!


----------



## jrod0785 (Aug 26, 2009)

Man that thing is sweet!!!!!! That thing does fly with a old motor!!! I cant wait to see it set up with a newer motor. I am digging the lines of this boat too!!! Keep the pictures and updates coming!!!


----------



## nate. (Nov 12, 2009)

richard, wanna race tomorrow? lol...


----------



## skinny_water (Jun 11, 2008)

Ran the boat again today with Capt. Colby Hane. Got some shots with two people running the boat in some chop!



















This is a series of shots in order. 4 consecutive frames! 


































And the most important part of testing. Epic water color too!



























And for the people that know where this is....









-Richard


----------



## skinny_water (Jun 11, 2008)

> richard,  wanna race tomorrow?  lol...


You gunna bring your egret friend so we can make it a 3 way race? Can you plan on 130-2pm. Joe is going to meet up with us.


----------



## HialeahAngler (Dec 18, 2008)

> richard,  wanna race tomorrow?  lol...


no.


----------



## oysterbreath (Jan 13, 2009)

The water looks good on her indeed!


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

Oh come on now? Why was this one put in big boats?


----------



## nate. (Nov 12, 2009)

i think this boat is one of those that teters on the edge. nice ride. im interested to drive it once its complete. it scoots along real nice with that wore out 60.


----------



## skinny_water (Jun 11, 2008)

Thanks Nate. I dunno how it made it down to the bottom. If it teeters on the edge does that mean I can post pics of the Tiller version in the bragging section, and the CC version in the Big Boat section? 

On a side note, Nate, you look like the guy that owns a Red Ferrari. I saw you driving around twice today on Manatee Ave with that bright blue boat. Looked clean both times... :


----------



## skinnywater3 (Feb 8, 2009)

when do we get update pics!?


----------



## nate. (Nov 12, 2009)

> Thanks Nate.  I dunno how it made it down to the bottom.  If it teeters on the edge does that mean I can post pics of the Tiller version in the bragging section, and the CC version in the Big Boat section?
> 
> On a side note, Nate, you look like the guy that owns a Red Ferrari.  I saw you driving around twice today on Manatee Ave with that bright blue boat.  Looked clean both times...  :


lol. should have looked closer. i took the wife mackerel and shark fishin. i had fish guts and blood all over it.


----------



## earltobberson (Sep 19, 2010)

Nice, any updates on this?


----------



## skinny_water (Jun 11, 2008)

Working on the deck mold! Couple weeks I will put together a picture update. Just a bunch of plywood right now so not very picture friendly.


----------



## swampfox (May 9, 2007)

Looking good! Looks very dry-fast-and a shallow draft. Just wish you would have put less wieght for the draft test. 250lbs is pretty heavy for a motor- a Tahotsu 50 is 152 lbs. You could have been sub 7" with 150lbs and that would have really shut the hater up! ;D Talking about eatin' crow.


----------



## skinny_water (Jun 11, 2008)

> Looking good! Looks very dry-fast-and a shallow draft. Just wish you would have put less wieght for the draft test. 250lbs is pretty heavy for a motor- a Tahotsu 50 is 152 lbs. You could have been sub 7" with 150lbs and that would have really shut the hater up! ;D Talking about eatin' crow.


http://www.tohatsu.com/outboards/50tldi_spec.html

I totally agree. I know when we wet tested with the 60hp Mariner the draft was less. Looked at it a couple times at the ramp and the draft line was above the water line. That motor weighed less than 180lbs easy. But wouldn't you be pissed if I told you the boat floated 5-6" but once you had it on the water it floated in 8" or more. We expect most people will rig the boat with a center or offset center console and the new Yami 70 (257lbs) or Etec 60 (240lbs). So the numbers we have will best fit most of the boats going out the door.


----------



## swampfox (May 9, 2007)

Yeah but most of the manufactuers use a 25hp Merc 2-smoke to get thier draft numbers.


----------



## skinny_water (Jun 11, 2008)

> Yeah but most of the manufactuers use a 25hp Merc 2-smoke to get thier draft numbers.


I think we will have a little window after the gas tank is in and before we mount the motor to put some sand bags on it to find out what the number would be with a 25. People that would run the 25 though wouldn't be concerned with speed, and more with saving money and draft.


----------



## nate. (Nov 12, 2009)

i dont see that boat gettin on plane with a 25. not with a liner, deck, hatches, gas, people, etc.


----------



## skinny_water (Jun 11, 2008)

I think it will push over, just don't think anybody will be happy with the running numbers. Draft would be nice though. 

The plug for the deck is moving along.  The Front deck is going to be massive!  Also has some classic lines with tapered gunnels.


----------



## skinny_water (Jun 11, 2008)

Tapered Gunnels.


----------



## skinny_water (Jun 11, 2008)

Deck pics and short Video














































Short walk around video


----------

